# Turkey Shoots



## Finn03 (Sep 19, 2008)

Does anyone know of any turkey shoots around Columbus, and where I can get more information? I live in Hilliard, so I'd prefer that direction, but I'll take info on any of them. 

I'm new to the area, and the Lion's Club always put them on back home, and I'd like to find one to go shooting here.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Reynoldsburg Lions Club has several of them this fall.


----------



## Finn03 (Sep 19, 2008)

Any idea on dates or details?


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

There used to be a shoot every year about this time of year in Lilly Chapel out past West Jeff. It was every Sunday I believe around noon. Usually had a pretty good turnout. I havnt been out there for 3 or 4 years but I imagine they still do it.


----------

